
Autocomplete hand-drawn animations [video] - joubert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0YmWiy6sA4
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10419568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10419568).

